# What are the Best Setting for Virtual Desktop?



## WaffleRaccoon (Oct 25, 2020)

I recently got a new Oculus Quest 2 and I got Virtual Desktop. Whenever I play a game, it's really laggy. What are the Best Settings for Virtual Desktop?

- Sorry if this question might not be in the right Category but Virtual Desktop is a Software so I decided to do it in this category.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 25, 2020)

Should have gotten a HP Reverb G2 instead, just saying. It's better in every way, image quality is so much better, integrated audio is so much better, better strap, better comfort, and not that much more expensive once you factor in the elite strap (which is basically a must if you intend to use it for more than an hour or two at a time) and expensive link cable.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 25, 2020)

So, there's a few things to note here. 

1. You need a decent router with an open 5GHz band. 

2. It's highly recommended that your host PC is hardwired. 

3. Stay within line of sight to your router. 

I'd recommend checking out r/oculusquest and hitting up u/ggodin (I think that's his name) for help.


----------



## orangy57 (Oct 25, 2020)

@The Real Jdbye the reverb G2 isn't even out yet. I own both an HP Windows Mixed Reality Headset and a Quest 2, and even the unreleased G2 will not be better in every way against the quest 2. The Windows Mixed Reality tracking has terrible delay and poor rotation accuracy when you move fast, and the devs of the mixed reality software on reddit announced that the extra cameras will not fix this. I even went out of my way to buy a wifi 6/Bluetooth 5.0 capable wifi chip, and it did not improve the controller tracking. Also, a link cable is only 20 bucks, and the elite strap is already breaking for people, so i wouldn't recommend it. Image quality is definitely improved on the Reverb G2 because of the higher resolution, and the adjustable IPD is an improvement, but don't rag on somebody for a product they already bought that's already at an incredible deal for the price point. 

For the actual answer though, Virtual Desktop seems to be really dependent on your wifi. If you can, use Wifi Analyzer for Android, and find an alternative 5GHz wifi channel in the 50-140 range for your router, and set it through your router's built-in website, along with changing the Wifi mode of your 5GHz band to ac instead of b/g/n or whatever it normally is. In the Virtual desktop PC software, change your encoding to H.264 instead of HEVC/H.265 since the encoding time is faster for h.264 which can decrease input lag. On the quest software, try to set the bitrate to somewhere between like 55-70 Mbps, and enable the "boost clock speeds" setting to mildly """"overclock"""" the headset. I personally haven't gotten much of an improvement with all these settings, but there's definitely a slight increase. Until some more updates come out, I'd just recommend using Oculus Link for now unless you plan on playing slower-paced games.


----------

